# Brody diagnosed with Lymphoma



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

I posted this on another thread yesterday, but it was suggested that I start my own thread (sorry I'm still getting to know how this board works). I really appreciate everyone who has already responded to my message on the other thread
Our 5 year old golden Brody has just been diagnosed with lymphoma. just a week ago he was his usual self, running around the backyard. a few days later he was very lethargic and just not himself. we brought him to the vet 2 days ago when they diagnosed. the official results came back yesterday. this afternoon we have our visit with the oncologist, which i believe will involve x-rays, ultrasound and liver aspiration to determine just how bad it is. we're completely devastated. it kills me to see him in the backyard not even able to run after a tennis ball, his usually favorite thing to do. i can't even imagine the decisions we'll have to make soon, or what to tell my 2 year old child once it gets towards the end. it's hard to believe how fast it happened, in just a matter of days really. i've been reading online that without treatment they usually have 1-2 months and with treatment maybe a year. i guess it depends on what stage it's at, which we'll find out tomorrow. we do have pet insurance so that should help with some of the treatment if we at least decide to start it. he's only 5 years old and has been through so much this past year with 2 acl surgeries, a mast cell tumor removed (turned out to be benign) and a canine tooth pulled. i just feel so bad for him.
if anyone has any encouraging news i could really use it about now.
thanks,
jay


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh gosh... I am so very sorry. And such a young pup too. I'll be praying that the results are on the positive end... ((((HUGS))))

Sandra


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

I am so sorry. Our 5 year old was diagnosed last May. It was exactly the same. 100% fine one day and then really sick the next. It took us about a week and a half to know that is was Lymphoma. We were devastated. We opted for chemo and Porter did really well up until the end. Most days he was about 80% of his usual self and was still really happy. We had to let him go about 2 weeks ago because came out of remission and things got bad. We couldn't see him suffer.

You will have lots of good days ahead, and some bad days. Enjoy every minute you get with Brody. These goldens don't deserve this nasty disease!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I did see your post in Duke's thread. We have a few members who's dogs are going through the same medical issues as Brody and doing well, so there is hope! I'm sure once they see this thread, they'll be more than willing to help you learn all about this disease and it's treatments, and what you can expect while Brody goes through his treatments. 
God Bless and Hugs to you and Brody!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. He is such a young guy. I will be keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.
Hope you will be able to treat it and have more yrs,with him!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Brody's diagnosis. I hope the oncologist will give you some good options this afternoon. Please keep us posted. I will be keeping Brody in my thoughts.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Jay,

I'm so sorry to hear about Brody  Lymphoma is an awful disease and it seems to be taking some of the best dogs away from us far too young. 

My heart dog, Skokie passed away at 4½ years old from it and I hate to say it, but your original post sounds exactly like what happened with her. It hit her so suddenly and it was only a matter of 2 weeks from the initial symptom/lethargy to her last day with us. When we finally received our test results back, it was just too far advanced for us to help her with anything other than prednisone shots. She passed away peacefully in her sleep by the lake at our cottage and we sure miss her dearly.

I am sending my thoughts your way and really hope that you are able to help Brody through this and have a much better outcome than we did with Skokie!

When you have the time please share some pics of your boy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way. Find and read Meggie's thread for an uplifting, success story.


Here's the thread/ http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28984&highlight=Meggie%27s


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for replying and sharing your experiences with me. It definitely makes it a little easier to be able to share this and know we're not alone. I will post more pictures when I get a chance, but in the meantime here are a few of him and our son..they're such good buddies


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm very sorry to read your news about Brody. He's so young! I like your second photo very much, Brody and your son, smiling to the camera...


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

I’m so sorry. There are dogs that beat this. Brody is a young, strong dog.

There will be many great folks here rooting for Brody and thinking you and your family. Many that have been through similar situations and some that will have some great advise. Welcome to the board. I wish it was under different circumstances but unfortunately, many of us find this forum when the chips are down. Godspeed to your family and Brody. We will be pulling for him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful. I can see he's very special to your family :heartbeat


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Brody's diagnosis. Hopefully the oncologist will have some positive news and he can beat this disease. Your family is just beautiful. The picture of your son and Brody is just precious. Welcome to the forum and I hope you will keep us updated on what the oncologist says.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. I hope it is early and treatable. Those are darling pictures.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry, prayers going your way.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, Jay

I'm glad you started Brody's own thread. It will be checked on a regular basis by many. I'm waiting to see what the oncologist says. Is that shaved spot on his leg from his ACL surgery? 

Your son and Brody's pictures are really precious. Brody is a handsome boy next to a very handsome young man. Praying you get some good news, Jay. Let us know as soon as you can.

Looking forward to more and more pictures.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jay, fingers crossed here that your family and Brody have much more time together. A little boy and his dog are a precious gift....so here's hoping the oncologist has good news for you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Brody. He is beautiful!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Prayers being sent for your family & Brody


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a precious and beautiful dog. I'm so sorry!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

When I saw your beautiful Brody and your darling Son, my heart literally skipped a beat. He looks so much like my wonderful guy Jake, who I lost to Lymphoma just before his 6th Birthday. Much like Brody's story, Jake showed so symptoms till his throat started swelling. I will be praying for Brody and your family, that it is in the early stage, and will respond well to treatment.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It kills me to hear about your five year old Brody with lymphoma. Maybe you mentioned elsewhere, but is it t cell or b cell- are all his lymph nodes enlarged? Our board certified canine oncologist has some very definite ideas- like feeding high protein/low carbs, giving fish oil to quell inflamation, and ascriptin(buffered asprin w/pepcid when possible given other treatments,along with the standard medical protocols. I am so very sorry about your golden boy, and only you will know when to say goodbye and when he is doing fine. I've lost three beloved goldens over the years to cancer, and each time I have opted not to let them suffer when there was no realistic hope- but they had hemangiosarcoma which isnt treatable expect in rare cases, really.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Brody's diagnosis and am hoping and praying for uplifting news from the oncologist.

Your little boy is adorable and so is Brody. I hope they get to have many more good days together.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Love the photos of Brody and your son. Both are handsome young men. Please let us know how the appointment goes with Brody. He is in my thoughts along with you.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Hoping you got encouraging news from your oncologist - but whatever the news, you'll get wonderful support from folks here. Take care


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am praying for some positive news from your oncolgist tonight. I know exactly what you are going through, we just lost our beloved 10 yr. old Rusty almost two weeks ago to hemangiosarcoma. He was fine but started having seizures so bloodwork was done to see what might be causing them. After more bloodwork and an ultrasound we got the devastating news that he only had about a month. Surgery wasn't an option, it was too risky and would only buy him a few months if he even survived it. I know it feels like you've been kicked in the stomach but hang in there and hopefully you've caught it early and it is treatable. The people on this forum were absolutely wonderful and we received so much support so please keep us posted on Brody's diagnosis, there are many here praying for you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news about Brody this morning?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking to see how Brody made out at the vets. Keeping Brody in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just want to add my good wishes for you and your dear dog.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just taking a moment to say I'm so sorry. Never can think of anything to say that will make ppl feel better, but wanting to take the time to express my sadness.


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Thoughts are with you. I'm taking Zoey in for her surgery/biopsy today...I know your feelings.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

kruisyk said:


> Thoughts are with you. I'm taking Zoey in for her surgery/biopsy today...I know your feelings.


So sorry to hear about Zoey. We will keep you and Zoey in our prayers. Please let us know how things go today.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

poor pup. It was a rough year. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

*Update on Brody*

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for all of your prayers and well wishes. It means a lot to us. We ended up spending about 3 hours at the oncologist yesterday just talking and going over everything. Basically they know it's at least stage 3 and likely stage 4 because all of his lymph nodes are enlarged. Unfortunately due to financial issues we decided to skip the diagnostic tests (x-ray, lymph node aspirate to determine b vs t cell, and bone marrow sample) that wouldve been about $1100 and put the money into treatment. It sounded like there would only be slight differences in the treatment anyway regardless of those results. So we really don't know exactly what stage it is or how far it's spread.
We started him on Elspar and Prednisone yesterday and already he's doing better. This morning his lymph nodes in his neck were a little smaller and he actually ran after a ball in the backyard. I can't tell you how great that was to see. Now we have a week to decide whether we want to start him on weekly chemo that will total about $4,000-4,500 and could put him into remission for and average of 10-12 months or every three weeks for about $2,000 and could put him into remission for an average of 5-6 months. Like I said we don't have a lot of money and we have a 2 year old son to take care of. It will definitely be an extremely tough decision to make. We do have pet insurance so I need to find out from them exactly how much they will cover which will contribute to the decision. In the meantime we're looking forward to taking him to his favorite park and lake this weekend.
Thank you again so much for all your support. I'll definitely keep you updated as things move forward


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry you have to make this tough decision. Whatever decision you make will be the best one for your family. Glad to hear Brody is feeling more like himself this morning. We will keep you all in our prayers. Hoping for a long remission and quality time with your boy. Give him a big hug!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am just seeing this thread and wanted to say that good thoughts are coming to your family and Brody from CT. Know in your heart that you will do the best for Brody, whatever your decisions are.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Know we are sharing in your sadness over Brody's DX and I wish you peace in the decisions you must face, regarding his TX...Whatever course of action you take, Brody knows he is loved, make many memories...((HUGS))


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

jayb said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers and well wishes. It means a lot to us. We ended up spending about 3 hours at the oncologist yesterday just talking and going over everything. Basically they know it's at least stage 3 and likely stage 4 because all of his lymph nodes are enlarged. Unfortunately due to financial issues we decided to skip the diagnostic tests (x-ray, lymph node aspirate to determine b vs t cell, and bone marrow sample) that wouldve been about $1100 and put the money into treatment. It sounded like there would only be slight differences in the treatment anyway regardless of those results. So we really don't know exactly what stage it is or how far it's spread.
> We started him on Elspar and Prednisone yesterday and already he's doing better. This morning his lymph nodes in his neck were a little smaller and he actually ran after a ball in the backyard. I can't tell you how great that was to see. Now we have a week to decide whether we want to start him on weekly chemo that will total about $4,000-4,500 and could put him into remission for and average of 10-12 months or every three weeks for about $2,000 and could put him into remission for an average of 5-6 months. Like I said we don't have a lot of money and we have a 2 year old son to take care of. It will definitely be an extremely tough decision to make. We do have pet insurance so I need to find out from them exactly how much they will cover which will contribute to the decision. In the meantime we're looking forward to taking him to his favorite park and lake this weekend.
> Thank you again so much for all your support. I'll definitely keep you updated as things move forward


Thanks for giving us the update. I can understand how painful the decisions will be for you, but as others said, Brody knows that he is loved very dearly by his family. Enjoy your weekend at the lake and park and take lots of pictures!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Many of us have dealt with it, with a wide range of success or lack thereof. Keep us posted! This is a very supported and knowledgeable community.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

Praying for Brody and you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Again, I am so sorry for Brody's diagnosis. I hope your Pet Insurance WILL help with costs and you'll not have to worry so such. It's good to hear that he's feeling a bit better today too.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Jay. I pray the insurance takes care of the costs. If not - why have it, right?

I hate the decision making process and know well the time spent with the doctors. Generally they take great care in answering all the questions. And, really chemo is well tolerated for the most part in dogs rather than humans. Their thinking is that they want the dogs as comfortable as possible during the process.

When will you know? I'm so glad you found us I'm just sorry it was because of this. Oh, we want more pictures when you have time.

Cindy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wanted to say am so sorry for Brody's diagnosis - will keep him in thoughts and prayers


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Keeping you and Brody in my prayers, I'm sorry you have to make these decisions and I hope your insurance will cover everything so you can move forward quickly with the treatment. I'll be thinking of all of you!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to learn of Brody's diagnosis. Whatever you decide, you will make the right choice for your sweet boy. Savor each and every minute with him.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Brody's diagnosis and the tough decisions you have to make. I'll be praying for Brody and your family.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Jay

I just read your post over on Cindy and Duke's thread.

I am just so sorry about Brody. It is such a terrible disease. Brody is such a sweet soul, I can see it in the pics. Your son is gordeous and they really do look like great buddies.

Hang in there.

Lots of prayers
Vic and Buddy


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

We probably had the best morning we've had in years. Brody is completely back to his old self. We took him back to his favorite park and lake where he used to go as a puppy. He was smiling and playing the whole time. I'll paste a picture below. 4 more days until we have to decide whether to go with the less expensive treatment which hopefully gives him 6 months, or the more expensive one which hopefully gives him 12 months. part of me says to do the more financially responsible thing for the rest of my family, have him happy for a few more months and then let him go. the other part of me wants him around for as long as possible. i just don't know. all i know is this morning was great and that's what i'm gonna focus on for now


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Jay that is so awesome. He's such a handsome boy! Have you heard yet what the insurance is going to pay for? and, remember - you could very easily have more than that with him - just look at Tasha and Meggie!

Continue to enjoy him - he sure looks happy. duke is very jealous! He loves to swim. he'd rather swim that do anything else.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a lovely boy Brody is, and so sorry to hear of his health issues. We're thinking of you and wish you all the best


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You were blessed with a wonderful day, a memory in the making. I hope and pray that you are blessed with many, many more.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He is beautiful. I wish you well and send prayers that you will have your best days ahead of you.

Someone here mentioned a credit card or something to help with vet expenses. I'll try to find the info.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

A day at a time. My thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad you had such a good day with Brody - he does look like a happy boy. Good thoughts for you and this decision, I hate making decisions. Hugs for Brody.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so glad you had a good day with Brody, and am praying you have many, many more. He is such a handsome boy and the pictures with your son are precious. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you had such a wonderful day with Brody, he is such a handsome boy. I'm praying that you have many more great days ahead and that you son will enjoy the company of his buddy for a long time yet.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh gosh. What a decision you have to make. Whatever you decide I am sure you will do what is best for your boy. But as others say - look at Meggie. She is an inspiration for all dogs fighting this illness. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's the information I was talking about. Maybe you can find some help here so you can make the decision that is best for Brody and your family.

Again, I'm so sorry for this. He's adorable and is much too young.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=65786&highlight=robinsegg


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you both,so glad he is enjoying life at the moment. Hope your insurance is a big help in the coming weeks of treatment. Hugs to Brody and prayers for his health. Please keep us posted


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad he had a great day and may you have many more. No matter what you decide it will be the right decision for him and your family. He will always be loved by your family. He is a gorgeous boy and love that big smile on his face.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am just seeing this thread and I am so sorry for the diagnosis Brody got. He is such a hansdome guy and Im so gald the meds are helping him feel better so he can have fun days.
What ever decision you make will be the correct one for your family and Brody. I am so sorry that you have to make such a hard decision.
My thoughts and prayers are with Brody and you during this journey.
Just remember to enjoy each day and love your boy. He knows the love you have for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jay*

Jay

So happy that you and Brody had a wonderful day.
I will say a prayer that God will guide you and your family and Brody.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

*Decision*

hi everyone,

i just wanted to keep you updated. here's a copy of the email i just sent to our friends and family.

i think after 5 days of doing nothing but thinking about this to the point where i can't sleep and feel really sick, i'm on the verge of making a decision about brody and it has basically nothing to do with money. i think we're going to go with the every 3 weeks, giving him hopefully 5-6 more months. over the last 5 days i've spoken to many people who have been in a similar situation, and to my surprise they all said they wished they had let go sooner and not prolonged the inevitable. i don't like idea of hooking him up to an IV every week and pumping drugs through him that often, not really knowing what they're doing to him. i think we'll do this every 3 weeks and do
everything we can to make the next few months as great for him as
possible. and once he falls out of remission we're not going to let
it get too far. i truly believe that this is best for everyone. we still have another day or two to decide, and i'm still open to hearing what everyone has to say. if you disagree and feel strongly about him going every week and prolonging it as long as possible i'm open to listening. i don't think there is a right or wrong decision, all i know is that it's the hardest one i've ever had to make by far. i hope you understand.

jay


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, Jay

So, I'm just curious - is your pet insurance going to cover any of it? 

I'm very glad you had a good weekend with Brody. I pray you have many many more. I know the decision you make will be the right one. Alot of people that aren't dog owners or should I say owned by their dog (a golden  ) don't understand doing chemo at all.

Again, I'm so sorry you have to make a decision at all.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it looks like our insurance will cover 4 chemo treatments for a max of $300 each. On top of that, Brody's coverage re-sets on Dec 7th, so they'll actually cover 4 before then and then another 4 after that date. That will cover almost the whole cost if we do it every three weeks, and about half the cost if we do it every week. With that said, I have had the insurance company tell me one thing before and then find a loophole and not pay what they said they would when I submitted it.
So this basically takes the financial aspect out of the decision because we could afford the difference in the treatments. It then comes down to whether we want to subject him for treatment every week, and if we want to prolong the inevitable. After 5 days of agonizing over it, we are leaning towards doing it every 3 weeks, giving him the best 6 months or so that we can (based on the estimated time of remission for that treatment) and then letting him go. I feel incredibly guilty and sick to my stomach for not doing the every week treatment which would give him an estimated additional 6 months, maybe less, maybe more (as people on this board have demonstrated). And I know many people will likely disagree strongly with our decision. After speaking with many others who have been through this and workers at animal hospitals, and taking into consideration certain family issues, I really feel like this is the right decision for us. We will give Brody all the love in the world for the next few months until he comes out of remission, and then as painful as it is to even imagine, let him go. he's been through so much this last year including 4 surgeries, and at some point i just don't want to subject him to any more procedures.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I missed this thread completely until now. I am so very sorry for you and Brody. I am sure this has to be a hard decision for you and your family. I will keep you and Brody in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I think you are doing what is best for Brody and have given it a deal great thought and consideration. Brody is blessed to have such a caring loving home. Prayers and hugs across the oceans for your boy. Take good care and keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

After going through this with my Jake, I feel you have made the best decision for what you and your family feel is right for Brody. It is just such an incredibly hard decision to make, what ever the decision is. It is so wonderful for Brody the thought and love you have given him in this painful decision. My thoughts and prayers will be with all of you, and I so hope that Brody will be with you, happy and loving his family, for a long while to come.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jay, as stated by so many, there are those of us here who sadly have been in your shoes or are there right now.

_"And I know many people will likely disagree strongly with our decision"_​
I sincerely hope you're wrong. I know no one here will judge you. It's not our place and we just want to be supportive. You know Brody better than anyone. I'm sure you're making the correct decision all the way around. Try not to be too hard on yourself. The diagnosis is still fresh yet.

It's nice that the insurance will cover. I just pray that they're true to their word. We didn't even know there was pet insurance when we got Duke. I'm not sure we would have gotten it anyway - completely unaware what a "special needs" dog entails or that there even was one. But, Duke is ours and we are his. I wouldn't have it any other way. 

Take lots of pictures and post what you can. We love to see them. Your two young lads are precious together.​


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I think it is good that you have a plan for you and Brody. Don't worry about what others think, it doesn't matter. I know it is difficult now to think about the end, but if you can make all the arrangements now it will make it easier when the time comes. 

At the start of our journey, I premade all the final arrangements for Ollie. I knew I wouldn't be able to deal with anything when the time came. When it was time I just had to make one call and everything was set into motion. 

Enjoy the time you have now with Brody, don't let the disease take this from you. Every day is a gift!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Jay -
Having been in your shoes, I need to echo what others have said. Whatever decision you feel is best for Brody and your family *IS* the best decision, thoughtfully and lovingly made. Hopefully, the time you have with your boy will be long - enjoy every moment!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad that you are facing this, but whatever you do or don't decide is the right thing for Brody and that is all that matters. I don't think anyone will criticise or judge because sadly so many of us have had to make that final decision, and yes we feel guilty but we know deep down it was the right thing to do.

For the time you have left with your boy, make as many happy memories as you can as they will help you in time to come.

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Since we made the decision I'm feeling better about it each day. We had our first real chemo treatment today and the doctors were telling me that 90% of people in my situation don't even opt for treatment, so the fact that we're doing any chemo at all is great. Other than being super hungry and thirsty Brody is doing great. This weekend he's going to have a playdate with another golden who may be his sister - some friends of ours got her from the same farm 2 years after brody and it sounds like they have the same dad. looking forward to it!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Continued good wishes on their way for Brody, hope his playdate goes well


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Jay,

I joined the forum in january in a panicy search for info about splenectomy and issues with my old gold. I knew that if it was cancer I could not afford chemo, but this is a great forum and I don't think anyone would judge you for opting for the less expensive and also less traumatic route. I have only received great support and love from this forum through many problems with my old guy. ::smooch:

Your quote from Oct. 31 is great:
_all i know is this morning was great and that's what i'm gonna focus on for now _


Continue to enjoy the good times with Brody and I will keep you, him and your family in my thoughts a prayers. Treasure and enjoy every good moment and I hope you have many of those!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm glad to see Brody is doing well. Do you have any recent pictures of him? We'd love to see them.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

*update*

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update. A few days after his first real chemo treatmet he started having some bad side effects....throwing up, diarrhea, not eating, very lethargic. i called the oncologist who told us less than 10% of dogs have any side effects and they would go away within 24 hours. it was 3 days and he was still in bad shape. we called the oncologist monday and was told they didnt have time to fit him in that day, and we could take him to the ER or regular vet if we wanted. I couldnt believe after all the money we've given them and him being so sick they couldnt fit him in. So we went to our regular vey who told us a large percentage of dogs have these side effects, and some of the medicine the oncologist gave us for nausea and other things were really old, weak and just inferior. we had actually heard this from someone else but i decided to believe the oncologist until hearing it from our regular vet. long story short, we decided to cancel treatments at the oncologist and get them done at our regular vet. we just feel like the oncologist is sort of the mcdonalds of chemo, just wanting to get dogs in and out quickly and charge a fortune, while our regular vet really cares about brody, wants to monitor him for hours after his treatment, and always calls to check on him. they also said the oncologist gave him way too hgih a dose of chemo for the first time. additionaly while the oncologist only said to use the nausea meds if he needed them, our vet is using them before treatment as a preventative. the oncology office manager called this morning to find out why we cancelled with them and we respectfully told them. anyway, unfortunately brody is still not doing well. the diarrhea has stopped, and he's not vomiting, but he's as lethargic as i've ever seen him. i'm hoping once the new nausea medicine kicks in he'll start to feel better. he's not eating any of his own food, just treats or other things we cook for him (bland diet). if he's not doing better soon i don't know that we can continue to put him through chemo. i guess we'll just have to see how he's doing in the next few days and then decide.
sorry for the long post...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so sorry to read this...I hope your boy rebounds quickly and you have more time to spend with him. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry Brody is not doing well. I hope your regular vet can help him and give you more quality time together. He is a beautiful boy! We will keep you all in our prayers. Please keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

on another post on another thread they gave the recipe for satin balls, which i know a lot of people have used for finiky eaters or goldens with appetite problems or chemo. i'll post it here
Satin Balls - The Original Recipe
The following recipe was sent to Wellpet by Diana Carreon, R.N.,C. It quickly became one of the most requested posts on Wellpet.
Ingredients
10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt
Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze.
Thaw as needed and feed raw!
Uses
"I take a frozen pack to dogs' shows with me, kept on ice, and never have had any trouble with it spoiling, even in the heat of Texas summers..."
"All my dogs go crazy over this stuff...but you have to be careful, it will put weight on the dogs pretty fast if you feed enough....I feed a pack a day...half in am , half in pm."
"When I want to increase the weight on a dog, I feed more; so far I haven't got to the point where they won't eat anymore, and believe me, Satin has eaten a lot at one setting. It will put on the weight, make the coats soft and blue black (on black dogs at least, that's all I have)."
"The dogs stop all the itching and chewing at their coats/skin, their eyes get this bright look and the energy level goes out the roof (not that Belgians need any more energy)."
"The bitch that I got this recipe for is a picky eater, but when she in on the food (I long ago stopped trying to "bury" it the other food; they just hunt it down to eat first, and making a mess trying) she eats much better. It seems to whet her appetite."
Comments
Per the information received after having the Satin Balls recipe checked by several vets/labs:
Satin Balls is a total canine diet. It can be feed by itself or as a supplement, for however long you wish. My dogs have been on Satin Balls for over a year; the only time that I have fed it alone is when I had a sick dog needing to be built up or an underweight dog that I plan on showing.
The only problem with feeding it by itself is figuring out the amount. It will put weight on a dog in a few days...that's why it is so great to feed just before a show. If you have a dog that is in good weight, but you just want to build coat/endurance, you would have to figure out how much to feed (cal per kg), or you would end up with a fat dog in a very short time. At one point, I let Satin eat as much as she wanted, just to see how much she would consume. I never got to that point! After a pound pack, she was still looking for more, so I stopped. I have been told a dog will stop eating when full on it, and that you can then gauge the amount needed to maintain weight!
I just find that per the pocketbook and ease, my dogs do very well on it as a supplement. I give about a 1/4 pound each night to maintain beautiful coats, energy level, and a full appetite...no picky eaters here.
Just don't try to hide it in the kibble...they will make a mess throwing out the kibble, digging for the Satin Balls! My dogs have never gotten sick on Satin balls...not even when I am at a show and feed only that. I feed less kibble, so I save money there. There is also less stool to pick up as the dogs are able to digest all of the Satin Balls.
I have been playing with the recipe. I now use the Knox Joint Gelatin instead of the plain Knox unflavored gelatin. Since this is high in Vitamin C and protein, and is good for the joints, it would be good for the dogs. They don't seem to mind the added flavor.
I am also adding Flaxseed oil. They probably don't need the added oil, but so far I have not seen it hurt anything.
Fix some up and let your dogs enjoy. They will love you forever and forever!


----------



## loveelle (Nov 9, 2009)

I feel your pain-I had to put my golden, Elle, to sleep Saturday. The whole situation was made worse by what to me was not very good advice from the vet. I think sometimes they don't see the whole picture like they should/could-follow your instincts-you know what is best for your dog and it may be contrary to the professional advice you receive. I know for Elle, I should have factored in how stressful the vet hospital etc would be on her-it is especially painful since letting her stay overnight did not help, in fact it broke her spirit. The money issue is tough-I would have spent anything to help her-but in about 48 hours about 3k was racked up and It seems like a major waste of resources-so much guesswork. I know I am venting and being harsh but I really feel it.
Your family will be in my thoughts. This Forum helped me.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry your oncologist turned out to be a jerk, you are doing the right thing to go back to your loyal vet. Hopefully his advise will help Brody regain his strength.

I'm pulling for you, Brody!


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Loveelle, I'm so sorry to hear about your golden. Our thoughts are with you. Thanks to everyone for their prayers and good wishes about Brody. I know we won't have much more time with him, but I'm really hoping for at least a little while longer with him in good health and good spirits


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I am sorry to hear Brody is not doing well, hope he perks up. Prayers and healing thoughts for your dear boy.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry Brody is not doing well right now. I hope he is feeling better soon with the new meds. I think you made the right decision leaving the oncologist. Brody is gorgoeus btw (I must have missed pictures of him last time).


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi jayb, I'm so very deeply sorry to hear about your sad news. It would break my heart if that happened to mine, I really find it difficult to even think about it.

Of course I can't offer any medical advice, but if ever our pup had a serious illness, as with us humans, I would seek and try every other alternative that I could imagine, I would even ask a pet healer to come to my home, and read up on all other alternatives etc, etc, I would really have nothing to loose, just keep faith and pray she would recover.

I don't have children, but to me mine is my equivalent to one, and I would try every alternative available.

I hope you keep us all up to date, and know we are all praying he pulls through, he looks such a beautiful boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry Brody is not feeling well. I will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

It helps to get your feelings out here and we all understand how hard this is.

Brody's adorable. I just love this picture!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry the way the Oncologist treated Brody. His lack of concern and compassion is unthinkable. I so hope with now going to your regular Vet, who knows Brody, and personally cares what happens to him will make a huge difference in his care. 
He is a gorgeous boy, I so love his pictures. Praying that the nausea will get better, and his appetite will increase again. My thoughts and prayers are with you, that you may have much more time with your beautiful boy.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im glad for you that you are seeing your regular vet....if and when the time comes to help Brody cross....the support from a vet that cares about you can make all the difference.
Good thoughts for you and Brody...


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that you've had such a bad experience with the oncologist and glad that you've taken Brody back to your regular vet. I will keep him in my prayers that he will be feeling better soon and that with the correct treatment he will regain his strength so that you all can have some special time together.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this. That oncologist is a double jerk  . I know with Duke his appetite is of constant concern for me and what's even harder is that he can't be on a high protein diet because of his kidneys. 

Please read around the first 5 page maybe of Meggie's thread "lymphoma" because she got really, really sick at some point in her treatment and is doing great and cancer free to this day. Our oncologist told us that they get sicker at first because it's killing the cancer cells and at first there is more to kill.

Please don't give up and believe me when I say I do know exactly how you feel. Cancer in your best fur bud is hell. Truly hell. I also believe it's a good thing you're back at your vet where they know you, your family and Brody.

Furry hugs to your whole family including Brody but give him a kiss under his nose and above his upper lip for me and Duke. We're pulling for you, big, handsome guy!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jay, just checking in on Brody. How are you guys doing?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Brody is doing better.
He and his family are in my thoughts and prayers.
Please let us know when you can. this is such a stressful time for all of you that you have to focus on them I know.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Just checking in on Brody, hoping he is doing better today.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

*Update*

Hi Everyone,

I'm really sorry I haven't updated in a while, but good news, Brody is doing great! He's essentially his old self, full of energy and a huge appetite. We have our next chemo treatment on Saturday, with our regular vet instead of the oncologist, and she's going to give him some meds in advance so hopefully he doesn't get as sick as last time. I'll keep you posted, and thank you everyone for all your good thoughts. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What what what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jay you bad, bad, bad, bad boy. Here I was being terribly worried.
this is wonderful news! It will definitely add a plus to my Thanksgiving.

whoo hoo! for Brody.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

SO GLAD TO HEAR BRODY IS DOING GREAT.

GIVE HIM BIG Kisses and Hugs, please!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that Brody is doing so well.


Keep it up Brody!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad that Brody is doing well. Keep up the good work Brody. We will keep you in our prayers. 

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Golden hugs and kisses to Brody! You keep on doing great, sweet boy!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, that IS good news! I was also getting very, VERY worried. So, please - DO NOT DO THAT AGAIN! lol

Seriously, though, just poke your head in with an update. That's all we need, just a tiny piece of bread.

You also have a great Thanksgiving.

Cindy & Duke


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What wonderful news! I know it will help make you even more thankful this Thanksgiving! Hope he continues to do so well - I want Brody to be another good story like Meggie's!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great news Brody is doing well, give him a big hug.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Stay well Brody - you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for sweet Brody and that he isn't as sick this chemo round!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about Brody. Hope the next chemo goes well. Another reason to be thankful this holiday.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

*Brody Update*

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to post an update on Brody since I haven't been here in a while. Last week Brody had his 6th and final chemo treatment. other than some nausea and decreased appetite a few days after each treatment he's handled them well. I guess the drug we're on doesn't allow for more than 6 doses, so from here on out it's just pray for the cancer not to come back. Overall he's doing great and you wouldn't even know he had lymphoma. It's been about 4 1/2 months since he was originally diagnosed when they told us he'd likely have 5-7 months left, but we're still hoping for a miracle. thank you again for all the support over the last few months, it's meant a great deal

Best,
Jay


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so wonderful to hear ! Sending many thoughts and prayers for lots more good times together.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is really good news about Brody.
I shall hope and pray he continues to do well.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is great news!! Keeping you both in our prayers for many more years together.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wonderful news! Wishing Brody continued success and good health for many years to come.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

More prayers for Brody, that he will continue to feel better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

More prayers for Brody!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jayb said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to post an update on Brody since I haven't been here in a while. Last week Brody had his 6th and final chemo treatment. other than some nausea and decreased appetite a few days after each treatment he's handled them well. I guess the drug we're on doesn't allow for more than 6 doses, so from here on out it's just pray for the cancer not to come back. Overall he's doing great and you wouldn't even know he had lymphoma. It's been about 4 1/2 months since he was originally diagnosed when they told us he'd likely have 5-7 months left, but we're still hoping for a miracle. thank you again for all the support over the last few months, it's meant a great deal
> 
> ...


I will pray that you get many more happy years with Brody. I am very happy when I hear of dogs coming out of chemo with energy and appetites.:--big_grin:

What chemo drug was used for his cancer? Our Barkley is on doxorubicin and we are only allowed 5 doses. He gets dose 3 tomorrow. Once he is through with the chemo we are going to start him on an at home daily chemo pill (metronomic therapy). I don't know if they offer this for your Brody's form of cancer but it is recommended for hemangiosarcoma patients.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Dallas Gold. Brody was on Adriamycin, which I believe is just another name for Doxorubicin. Interesting that your vet said 5 doses and ours said 6. I know after the 5th dose they did a heart ultrasound on brody to make sure it wasn't having adverse effects on his heart. they said if it was, they wouldn't give the 6th dose. maybe something to ask your vet about? I think they stop after 6 doses even if the heart ultrasound looked ok after the 5th because of problems it can have on the heart. I will look into those pills that you mentioned, thanks.


----------



## jayb (Dec 1, 2006)

*Brody - Update*

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted on this forum in over a year, but I thought it may be useful in case someone else has been going through the same thing we went through. In October of 2009 Brody was diagnosed with lymphoma and we were devistated. At the time we saw a canine oncologist who gave him 5-7 months to live if he got chemo treatments every 3 weeks, 7-9 months if he got treatments every two weeks. long story short, we ended up not liking the oncologist because Brody was getting sick with each treatment and they didn't seem to care. We then had our vet give the treatments every 3 weeks, and they cared for him and his health greatly. He went through 6 treatments, and was getting sicker with the final treatments, but made it through.
It's now almost two years since he was diagnosed, and I am ecstatic to say that Brody is still alive and doing well. You wouldn't even know that he had lymphoma, he's exhibiting no signs of it at all. He's running around like he always has, and him an our 4 year old son are the best of friends.
I know it could come back any day and be quick, but to have almost 2 years and counting after the original diagnosis has been a miracle. I hope this helps others going through difficult times to know that there are success stories and to have hope.
Best,
Jay


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and am so happy to hear such a wonderful update. Thank you for posting this for others. Time with our Goldens is precious beyond measure~

Julie


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That's amazing. He' adorable too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fantastic!! What wonderful news. Thank you so much for letting us know. Ear rubs for Brody from our crew.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What a wonderful update! Good for you, Brody. :dblthumb2


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news, and thanks for sharing it! I hope and pray Brody will have many, many more happy years with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

I am absolutely thrilled for Brody and you with this wonderful update you posted! 
I will continue to pray for Brody and you.

7/28/11
JayB
Brody - Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted on this forum in over a year, but I thought it may be useful in case someone else has been going through the same thing we went through. In October of 2009 Brody was diagnosed with lymphoma and we were devistated. At the time we saw a canine oncologist who gave him 5-7 months to live if he got chemo treatments every 3 weeks, 7-9 months if he got treatments every two weeks. long story short, we ended up not liking the oncologist because Brody was getting sick with each treatment and they didn't seem to care. We then had our vet give the treatments every 3 weeks, and they cared for him and his health greatly. He went through 6 treatments, and was getting sicker with the final treatments, but made it through.
It's now almost two years since he was diagnosed, and I am ecstatic to say that Brody is still alive and doing well. You wouldn't even know that he had lymphoma, he's exhibiting no signs of it at all. He's running around like he always has, and him an our 4 year old son are the best of friends.
I know it could come back any day and be quick, but to have almost 2 years and counting after the original diagnosis has been a miracle. I hope this helps others going through difficult times to know that there are success stories and to have hope.
Best,
Jay


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Always great news when we hear that another of our much loved dogs has beaten an illness that claim so many,

Sending Brody big big hugs


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Hooray for Brody! We need more good stories like his!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hurray for Brody!!! He will be an inspiration to others going thru a similar journey. Thanks for updating us with his progress.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am sitting here shedding happy tears for Brody and his family and that little 4 yr old (that was two when Brody was diagnosed) for having their best buddy healthy and happy. Oh how I wish you many, many more years to come. Brody, keep beating the odds!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

That's great news. I just wish, hope and pray that the time will come when that's the story 100% of the time. Way to go, Brody!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What fabulous news! I consider Brody a chemotherapy success story and a lymphoma survivor! I hope you share many more happy and healthy years together!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Go Brody Go!!! It's wonderful to read a success story - I wish they could become the norm and not the exception. Belly rubs to sweet Brody!


----------

